# Wainright in April for BMQ



## krzy8kim (14 Mar 2007)

;D

Hey, anyone going to Basic March 29 to July 13? I received a call yesterday and have to say I am scared to death.
Failure isn't an option!!!


----------



## Pea (14 Mar 2007)

Are you doing Reg Force BMQ in Wainwright? .. wow, they are doing it there now too? I'm hoping that they don't send me there as it's only 2 hours from here and that would be a horrible tease.


----------



## krzy8kim (14 Mar 2007)

Yes, apparently so.  I have to say I was very surprised at that too.  I was expecting to be at St. Jean's in Quebec.  They also do some BMQ in Meaford, Ontario as well.


----------



## karl28 (14 Mar 2007)

krzy8kim   I will you see there I should be there around March 31 can wait for it to start.  I am looking forward to coming to Alberta


----------



## Prefect (14 Mar 2007)

Well this is my first time reading these forums and I saw this.

You are very lucky that you are being sent to Wainwright, your course will be the 3rd BMQ to run through there (I just graduated from the second BMQ course through Wainwright a few weeks ago).

I'm now back in Ontario on PRETC Borden waiting for more courses. After talking to the people from St. Jean it sounds terrible in Quebec in all aspects. There are too many to bring up. But the best thing about Wainwright is it's almost all army, of our graduating course of 56 people, only 2 were Navy.

Hopefully your course will get mostly PPCLI staff as well.

I will be heading back to Wainwright for a month on April 10th for an SQ course.


----------



## LordSnow (14 Mar 2007)

I'm in for basic training with you. They are flying me out of Vancouver on the 31 and I was told it starts
 on April 2nd. I'm going in as a Communications Tech for the Army you?


----------



## karl28 (14 Mar 2007)

LordSnow  
  
Hey good to here from you I am going Infantry I am flying out on the 31 also but not sure where I figuring they will probably fly me out from Person in TO but I am sure I will get all that information in the mail shortly the recruiter said she was mailing it to me yesterday so that way I would have everything ready for my swearing in on the March 27th


----------



## hannah_banana (14 Mar 2007)

I will be there for basic as well. I'm Air Force. I was shocked that it was is Wainwright as well.


----------



## Prefect (14 Mar 2007)

Any of you have any questions about BMQ at Wainwright?
I had a bunch I would have liked answered before I got there; the recruiting centre knew absolutely nothing about Wainwright.

The building on the Left is where the two BMQ courses stayed while I was there.
www.midst.ca/lemurs/bmq_shacks.jpg


----------



## NAVYSTEVEO (15 Mar 2007)

HEY !!! I got the call for wainright bmq this week as well im going Navy NES-OP im flying in to edmonton on the 31st and then taking a bus to wainright ... see you all there!


----------



## hannah_banana (15 Mar 2007)

Can't wait guys!!! It'll be a good few months I'm sure! Congrats again to everyone and I look forward to seeing you all in Wainwright!


----------



## LordSnow (15 Mar 2007)

I saw the pic that Prefect posted and I have to ask is that what the base looks like right now with the snow and all?


----------



## Prefect (15 Mar 2007)

As of March 2nd it still looked like that, I don't think they've had many above 0 days there yet so I imagine it stills looks similar.

www.midst.ca/lemurs/ for a few more randomly selected pictures (I don't want to ruin the surprise entirely ).


----------



## Pea (15 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the pics... somehow, it's exactly as I imagined it would be. I'm waiting for my offer, but maybe I'll end up out in Wainwright too. It's only 2 hours away from me...


----------



## Prefect (15 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> Are you doing Reg Force BMQ in Wainwright? .. wow, they are doing it there now too? I'm hoping that they don't send me there as it's only 2 hours from here and that would be a horrible tease.



Haha, that would be quite the tease because our course was only allowed to leave the Wainwright area once or twice on the weekends we had off


----------



## Pea (15 Mar 2007)

Prefect said:
			
		

> Haha, that would be quite the tease because our course was only allowed to leave the Wainwright area once or twice on the weekends we had off



You only got that few weekends off? Were you a "bad course?" Knowing my car was only 2 hours away would be a huge tease, and knowing I just gave my home up too! Here's hoping they send me across the country!


----------



## Prefect (15 Mar 2007)

I guess I didn't describe that right 

It was just our WO's way of doing things.
We had pretty much every weekend off (after week 4 that is), but the restriction was usually we had to stay in the Wainwright area and be back in the shacks by 01:00.


----------



## Pea (15 Mar 2007)

Prefect said:
			
		

> I guess I didn't describe that right
> 
> It was just our WO's way of doing things.
> We had pretty much every weekend off (after week 4 that is), but the restriction was usually we had to stay in the Wainwright area and be back in the shacks by 01:00.



Ah ok, thanks for the clarification. I bet there were some riveting weekends to be had in _exciting_ Wainwright.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Mar 2007)

http://www.midst.ca/lemurs/bmq_shacks.jpg

Haha, i stayed on the building ( with the big green roof) on the left for my CLC in 98.


----------



## hannah_banana (16 Mar 2007)

Do alot of people make it to Edmonton for the weekends? Or are we not aloud to leave the base overnight? And... What about civi clothes? what can we bring?


----------



## aesop081 (16 Mar 2007)

hannah_banana said:
			
		

> Do alot of people make it to Edmonton for the weekends? Or are we not *aloud* to leave the base overnight? And... What about civi clothes? what can we bring?



First...its "allowed"........

The weekends will certainly depend on wether your staff allows you to leave


----------



## hannah_banana (16 Mar 2007)

Well Gee!!! Thanks so much for correcting my spelling.   :-[ I guess that University degree didn't do much for me?? what about you? you sound smart? anyways. Thanks for the tip! But you never answered my question about whether or not we are *allowed* to bring civi clothes?


----------



## aesop081 (16 Mar 2007)

hannah_banana said:
			
		

> Well Gee!!! Thanks so much for correcting my spelling.   :-[ I guess that University degree didn't do much for me?? what about you? you sound smart? anyways. Thanks for the tip! But you never answered my question about whether or not we are *allowed* to bring civi clothes?



I never did BMQ in Wainwright.....i said i did my CLC there so that part i wouldnt know....

I would say however that yes, you are allowed, but i wouldnt bring too much.  The less stuff you bring, the less you have to take care of. I remember the shacks there and you dont have that much room for extras.

and yes, i do have some schooling but that only makes me SMRT


----------



## hannah_banana (16 Mar 2007)

OK thanks again... Take care, and enjoy finding more spelling mistakes and rudely pointing them out!


----------



## Shamrock (16 Mar 2007)

hannah_banana said:
			
		

> Well Gee!!! Thanks so much for correcting my spelling.   :-[ I guess that University degree didn't do much for me?? what about you? you sound smart? anyways.



I really, really hope you displayed this mature and professional attitude during your MPAC.  We have enough members of the CF who are unable to take direction and have no regard or respect for authority already.


----------



## hannah_banana (16 Mar 2007)

I do have respect for authority and I can take direction. I usually am quite timid actually. I do however believe in having manners, and treating people the way you would like to be treated. That's what helped me do so well at the MPAC. I have morals and values that I choose to live by. That I believe is called having integrity. I also feel that to correct a simple spelling mistake is not exactly considerate. For example when I was corrected for mis-spelling "allowed" the gentleman correcting my mistake spelled "whether" incorrectly while correcting me. Again now I am just as bad as he was. A wolf in sheep's clothing. I apologize if I come across as being rude. I appreciate the advice. But I would not get far in life by letting people walk all over me. Again I apologize for being rude. I will learn to use spell check for my typo's, and I will also learn to bite my tongue. you have helped me more than you know. I do sincerely thank you. I mean that! You chose to post your opinion and I chose to post mine. Simple.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Mar 2007)

for the record, i never intended to be rude


----------



## hannah_banana (16 Mar 2007)

I'm sorry.  :-X


----------



## George Wallace (16 Mar 2007)

I really hate people who are displaying a lot of characteristics of an ID 10T personality, especially when they espouse their "higher education" in their banter, but fail to display any of that education in their writting skills.  The above posts seem to display an attitude that many of us here have seen before and which many of us have come to the point where we can fairly well predict the end results.  

This topic will be CLEANED UP to do away with the nonessentials.


----------



## LordSnow (17 Mar 2007)

Boys and Girls chill out. Its a blog or forum or whatever you wana call it. I dont care if u went to uvi or are a drop out and reject of society as we know it. this "thing" is meant for people that wana find out a bit more about what our BMQ is gona be like not get into internet catfights right? From what I gather there is a few of us in this together and if we are gona survive it and better yet do better then they expect us to we gotta  stick together.  I know there is speling mistakes and I dont care; if you do maybe you should be an english teacher and not a part of the CF.


----------



## Roy Harding (17 Mar 2007)

LordSnow said:
			
		

> Boys and Girls chill out. Its a blog or forum or whatever you wana call it. I dont care if u went to uvi or are a drop out and reject of society as we know it. this "thing" is meant for people that wana find out a bit more about what our BMQ is gona be like not get into internet catfights right? From what I gather there is a few of us in this together and if we are gona survive it and better yet do better then they expect us to we gotta  stick together.  I know there is speling mistakes and I dont care; if you do maybe you should be an english teacher and not a part of the CF.



I'd like to either agree or disagree with you - but I can't.  You aren't making any sense to me.

Perhaps a lack in your communication skills?? (I'm pretty sure that mine are OK).


----------



## krzy8kim (17 Mar 2007)

Well folks,
I must say that BMQ will most certainly be an interesting experience with just reading the other posts.  I hope we are all able to pull together and be one cohesive unit!!
See you there


----------



## NAVYSTEVEO (17 Mar 2007)

well im going to Wainright and starting BMQ on April 2 and ive never been in the CF before but i know that to get through training we are going to have to work as a team and i know im going to get through theres no choice so obv im willing to work as a team theres no other way no one man ever won a war think about it ...


----------



## krzy8kim (18 Mar 2007)

Hey Karl28

Looks like we will be flying from Toronto to Wainwright together.  I get sworn in on the 27th March also.


----------



## karl28 (19 Mar 2007)

krzy8kim   sounds great be nice to meet another recruit  should be allot of hard work but allot of fun at the same time .  Sorry about the late reply but I work afternoons . Trying to give two weeks notice before I head out  cheers have a good one


----------



## hannah_banana (19 Mar 2007)

It will be a good Basic guys. I can't wait to meet all of you! Enjoy the next two weeks off. Anyone flying out of Ottawa?


----------



## career_radio-checker (19 Mar 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> http://www.midst.ca/lemurs/bmq_shacks.jpg



That's the view along the path from CANEX if I'm not mistaken... WHY DID YOU MAKE ME LOOK AT THOSE HORRIBLY REPRESSED MEMORIES?!  :crybaby:

This is the only view of Wainwright I ever want to see again... flying over it 

edit: I tried to get a close up satellite image of the base but even google maps thinks it's too ugly for the satelite lense.


----------



## Shamrock (19 Mar 2007)

And a lovely photo of August in Wainwright it is, CRC.


----------



## TCBF (19 Mar 2007)

It was about -20 C with the windchill today, and it can snow here in June.  So if you are coming to Wainwright, BRING WARM CLOTHING.


----------



## career_radio-checker (19 Mar 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> It was about -20 C with the windchill today, and it can snow here in June.  So if you are coming to Wainwright, BRING WARM CLOTHING.



I left Ottawa on February 14, 2006 in -15C weather and arrived the same day in Wainwright where it was -45C with windchill. not much difference in April... or May come to think of it.  Oh and watch out for local wildlife. Those pesky WO's at CMTC love to pop out of the bush when you least expect it.  ;D

P.S. Does anyone have pictures of the fuelling station for dummies? You know, the great big white reservoirs with "Me Diesel" and "Me Gas" printed on them with great big black writting? Try explaining gas in your LSVW to the MSE OPs in Wainwright.


----------



## GIJAY (21 Mar 2007)

You guys sure are lucky! I bet I just missed this BMQ by a few days.  Apparently now I have to wait a bit longer due to the CFs fiscal year coming to a close at the end of March,  they have met their numbers. Thats what the recruiting centre told me. Ahh well here's to waiting


----------



## CRMNFROG (23 Mar 2007)

To whom ever posted those BMQ pictures thank you!  Though they only made more more excited!  Anybody else all so going in as a CRWM?


IM so Excited!  Only <7 Days, 4 Hours, 13 minutes left!!! ;D>


----------



## klee519 (24 Mar 2007)

is that tent city still there? we lived there when we did our QL2 and 3 10yrs ago. It's nice that you guys live in the barrick.


----------



## klee519 (24 Mar 2007)

Prefect said:
			
		

> As of March 2nd it still looked like that, I don't think they've had many above 0 days there yet so I imagine it stills looks similar.
> 
> www.midst.ca/lemurs/ for a few more randomly selected pictures (I don't want to ruin the surprise entirely ).



Can you show more pic of your bed area? wouldn't like to know more about the inspection.


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Mar 2007)

klee519 said:
			
		

> is that tent city still there? we lived there when we did our QL2 and 3 10yrs ago. It's nice that you guys live in the barrick.



You mean the tent city just North of the Mess Hall? Yes it's still there, they now have concrete pads for the tents and proper washing facilities.


----------



## klee519 (24 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> You mean the tent city just North of the Mess Hall? Yes it's still there, they now have concrete pads for the tents and proper washing facilities.



that's the one, we had great time there


----------



## CRMNFROG (24 Mar 2007)

Ok i have a huge question, surprised it has not been asked!!!  Are we allowed to bring anything like cell phones and so on?  Im addicted to texting lol
 :threat:


----------



## Prefect (25 Mar 2007)

Definately bring a cell phone if you plan on calling someone! The chances of getting a pay phone are slim. This depends on your course staff, but most likely your cell phone will be locked up with everything else you bring until you have sufficient free time or the weekend off.

Also bring laptops and things, there is wireless internet access at the Junior Ranks Lounge.


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Mar 2007)

CRMNFROG said:
			
		

> Ok i have a huge question, surprised it has not been asked!!!  Are we allowed to bring anything like cell phones and so on?  Im addicted to texting lol
> :threat:



Sure bring it. Just make sure you have a REALLY long antenna


----------



## CanEhdian (25 Mar 2007)

Wainwright was ......different to say the least. Alberta made me miss Ontario too. I'm actually looking forward to BIQ, now that the snow is gone it should make it more enjoyable.


----------

